# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Zakonet e keqija te njerezve te medhenj?

## fighterme

Thone se gjenite e medhenj edhe zakonet i kane pasur me te ndryshme nga ata te zakonshmit. Andaj, ne kete teme do ju lutesha qe te postonit zakone te figurave me te spikatura. I kam une disa materiale, ndaj kur t'i gjej di postoj me siguri!

----------

